# moving an elderly/retired non-EU parent to the UK



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

My father is thinking of moving to join us in about a year and I am wondering how easy (or difficult) this may prove to be.
He is retired, a US citizen, 69 years old, lives on about $900 a month with social security, etc and has about $100,000 in savings.
I am the UK passport holder (as well as my children) and my US husband has a spousal visa. I am currently unemployed, but looking for work (and REALLY hope to be employed within a year).
What sort of visa would my father apply for and what are his chances?!
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> My father is thinking of moving to join us in about a year and I am wondering how easy (or difficult) this may prove to be.
> He is retired, a US citizen, 69 years old, lives on about $900 a month with social security, etc and has about $100,000 in savings.
> I am the UK passport holder (as well as my children) and my US husband has a spousal visa. I am currently unemployed, but looking for work (and REALLY hope to be employed within a year).
> What sort of visa would my father apply for and what are his chances?!
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Quite difficult, I'm afraid.
The only visa category that applies to your father is as an elderly dependent relative of someone settled here. To qualify your father has to:
be dependent wholly or mainly on you for money;
have adequate accommodation and maintenance without needing public funds;
have no relatives in his country able to support him financially.

I don't think his financial resources will make him dependent on you financially.
This visa category is really designed for people in the Third World countries with poor resources and infrastructure.

There is really no other visa category your father can apply for. There is no retirement visa as such, or a long-stay visa for people of relatively modest means. There is an entrepreneur visa for those abe to sink £200k into a business or enterprise and run it.

The only option is to visit you, for 6 months maximum and no more than 6 in 12 months.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You might find this helpful: Settlement - visa application guide

It basically looks like you'll need to show that your father is dependent on you and has no other close relatives in the US he can move in with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The basic requirement to obtain a visa like this is that the parent be completely dependent on you financially and have no other close relatives in the US. There has to be financial need and with a steady income of $900/month as well as $100,000 in savings, your father doesn't seem to meet this requirement. 

Here is a link to the UKBA guidance:

SET08 - Parents, grandparents and other dependants


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

nyclon said:


> The basic requirement to obtain a visa like this is that the parent be completely dependent on you financially and have no other close relatives in the US. There has to be financial need and with a steady income of $900/month as well as $100,000 in savings, your father doesn't seem to meet this requirement.
> 
> Here is a link to the UKBA guidance:
> 
> SET08 - Parents, grandparents and other dependants


Okay, so if he were to empty his bank account and put it into my UK account therefore making him financially dependent on me would it still not work because my brother lives in the US (about 3,000 miles away from my father)?!!
If so would it work if I was able to prove that my brother was unable to "look after" my father due to the fact that he travels for his job and is only home 2 weeks out of every four (or so)? My two uncles also live on the East coast, but surely they would be too elderly to qualify?
Oh boy!!
Thanks for your help,
Beth


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you read through the section nyclon sent you, there are a couple things that may trip you up:

>>The ECO will need to be satisfied that *the dependence is one of necessity and not one of choice.*<<

>>Where it has been established that there is support from a relative/ relatives in the applicant’s own country and that it would not be unreasonable to expect them to turn to that relative for support, then _the ECO will need to be satisfied that the support is a permanent commitment rather than aid in an emergency. _The ability to provide continuing financial support can be a collective one shared amongst several close relatives.<<

You might also want to check to see if you would meet the requirements for the IRS to claim your father as a dependent. It probably won't cut much with the UK immigration authority, but it would give you one more bit of evidence in the financial dependence area. (This will get you started: Six Important Facts about Dependents and Exemptions )
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Man oh man.
Maybe I should just get my UK mom to remarry my US father!!! It'd be a lot easier...
Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> Man oh man.
> Maybe I should just get my UK mom to remarry my US father!!! It'd be a lot easier...
> Thanks!


As I have said, the rule is meant for those from poorer nations where there is little official support for the elderly and bad health care, and they often live in abject poverty. So it becomes a humanitarian issue when their family settled in UK want to bring them over to care for them.

It will be very difficult to convince the UKBA that your father has no option to remain in US, where good care is available, albeit at a price.


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

So being near his children and grandchildren isn't enough??!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> So being near his children and grandchildren isn't enough??!!


In short, no. He can always visit, and you and your family can see him in US. There must be an overwhelming need or necessity on humanitarian or compassionate grounds, or otherwise almost every family will want to bring over their elderly parents, grandparents, aunts and uncles to UK.


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess that makes sense....bad news for my father though


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> I guess that makes sense....bad news for my father though


Yes, on a personal level it's sad, but you must appreciate the government is under a lot of pressure to reduce immigration, and to prevent public services including NHS, already creaking under pressure, to be further stretched. So in a case like this, issuing a visa is the last resort, when all other avenues have been explored and found wanting, and when a compassionate ruling is deemed necessary.


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

I know...of course. It makes perfect sense.
Thanks


----------

